# ES: ¿Suena mal "lo llamo mañana?"



## Sidjanga

¡Muy buenos días a todos! 

Puede que esto se tratara ya de una u otra manera a lo largo de otro hilos acerca de _usted_ o "cosas parecidas", no lo sé; por si esto fuera el caso, agradecería naturalmente cualquier pista.

Cuando estuve en Madrid el año pasado entendí (o creí entender) muy bien qué quiere decir la gente con "me gusta y aprecio la posibilidad de poder distinguir entre personas y cosas, diciendo *lo*_ veo_ [el coche] y *le*[no _lo_]_ vi ayer_ [a Javi / a usted]". 
Hasta cierto punto, yo también lo veía y decía (espontaneamente) así, o al menos alternaba los pronombres _lo_ y _le_ como CD para varones según no sé qué criterios subjetivos.

Este año mi situación ha cambiado, y la verdad que a esta altura "me cuesta" (o costaría) bastante decir *le*_ llamo _[a él/a usted] _/ *le* vi_ [a Javi], y normalmente no lo hago sino digo *lo*_ llamo / vi_.

Ahora, sobre todo tratando a alguien de _usted_, lo del _"*le*_[y no _lo_]_ llamo mañana"_ parece llegar a ser casi una regla no escrita de cortesía, de todas maneras en cuanto al centro de España; y a veces, me da la impresión de que a algunos les molesta/choca –o al menos no agrada- que les diga *lo* en vez de *le*. 
(Para que no haya lugar a malentendidos: aquí me refiero únicamente al *O*bjeto/*C*omplemento *D*irecto, o sea de verbos transitivos, como p.ej. _ver_.)

Sin embargo, curiosamente, por lo menos hasta la fecha no he oído decir a nadie que le moleste no (poder) diferenciar entre mujeres y cosas femininas y sí decir [a Marta] *la*_ veo_, y de igual manera veo la mesa: *la*_ veo_ (lo cual a mí me parece perfectamente normal, y no sólo por tener el alemán como lengua materna).

Mi duda y pregunta a vosotros:

*¿(Os) suena mal / descortés /... "lo llamo/vi [a usted / a Juan]? *

(éste es sólo un ejemplo; de parecer preferible, tómese cualquier otro verbo transitivo)


¡Gracias!


----------



## atenea_84

A mí no me suena mal "lo llamo mañana". Es lo mismo que "le llamo mañana", sólo que en algunas regiones usan sobre todo el "le" en estos casos y con el "lo" puede que les suene raro.Pero no creo que sea descortés en absoluto.


----------



## Azzurra

¡Hola! Yo también tengo el mismo problema , es más, creía que para tratar de Usted a alguien (hombre o mujer) siempre tienes que decir "Le" como forma de respecto...O sea, substituir "Lo/La" (CD) con "Le" sólo para el tratamiento de cortesía...Entonces, ¿Es totalmente incorrecto?
Gracias


----------



## Cosmic

Aquí en América , donde vivimos el 90 % de los hispano hablantes , sólo se usa el "lo" para el pronombre Usted. El "le es sólo de alguanas regiones de España


----------



## Rayines

Azzurra said:


> ¡Hola! Yo también tengo el mismo problema , es más, creía que para tratar de Usted a alguien (hombre o mujer) siempre tienes que decir "Le" como forma de respecto...O sea, substituir "Lo/La" (CD) con "Le" sólo para el tratamiento de cortesía...Entonces, ¿Es totalmente incorrecto?
> Gracias


Azzurra, si lees atentamente los dos mensajes anteriores, en ningún lugar dice que "sustituir lo/la (CD) por "le" sólo para el tratamiento de cortesía" sea incorrecto, y menos totalmente.
Hubo muchos hilos en donde se trató este tema. haz una búsqueda con "le/la/lo", ya sea en el diccionario de WR (y miras abajo en los títulos de los hilos), o bien con la misma búsquedad de este foro.
¡Bienvenid@!
También es válida la respuesta de Cosmic.


----------



## Pitt

Me refiero a tu ejemplo: LE vi [a Javi].
VER es un verbo transitivo y por lo tanto en este caso exige el pronombre del complemento directo = LO.
Pero según la RAE también está admitido LE para una persona masculina (= leísmo admitido).
Por lo tanto las dos versiones son posibles:

LO vi [a Javi] = correcto (usado sobretodo en América)
LE vi [a Javi] = aceptable (usado sobretodo en España).


----------



## Jellby

Qué complicado...

Por una parte está el leísmo admitido de persona masculina.
Por otra parte está el leísmo de cortesía (para "usted").
Y por otra, está el verbo "llamar", que es un poco particular él.


----------



## Azzurra

Jellby said:


> Por otra parte está el leísmo de cortesía (para "usted").


 

Esto es lo que quería saber...Estoy leyendo todos los hilos relacionados al tema como me sugerió Rayines, pero aún no he encontrado dónde se habla del leísmo de cortesia...Jelby, entonces el leísmo de cortesía está permitido pero no sería correcto, o sea que se encuentro a mi jefe y le hablo de Usted, para hablar correctamente, tendría que decirle "Lo (hombre)/La (mujer) veo mañana", justo? Lo del leísmo lo entendí, sólo me refiero a la regla, como lo dirían los puristas de la lengua digamos...


----------



## papagainho

Pitt said:


> LO vi [a Javi] = correcto (usado sobretodo en América)
> LE vi [a Javi] = aceptable (usado sobretodo en España).


Hola:

No es porque yo viva en España, pero me parece que el "le" es la forma que se emplea para los objetos indirectos, no? El lo es para objetos directos, y como se trata de llamar, en este caso, la persona a la que se llama es un objeto indirecto y por eso se emplea el "le". 

Si a quien llamas es una mujer dices: Lo llamo mañana, señora Ana. o bien, La llamamo mañana, señora Ana, o más bien, Le llamo mañana, señora Ana.
Yo sin duda diría la tercera, porque es de cortesía (sino sería "te llamo mañana") y porque es objeto indirecto, como el "te" en "te llamo mañana".

Un saludo


----------



## Julián Martínez

En primer lugar aclarar que hablo de *LE/LO* como *complemento directo*.

*)Es siempre correcto usar el *LO* tanto para trato de tu como para trato de cortesía usted, en realidad esa es la forma mas correcta y la que se usa en toda América Hispana y en gran parte de España, no te compliques la vida usa LO.

*)Solamente en el centro de España sutituyen siempre el LO y ponen LE; en vez de decir LO LLAMÉ dicen LE LLAMÉ, LE VI en vez de LO VI, ya sea en el trato de tu como en el de usted.

*)En mi región y en muchos lugares de España utilizamos en todos los casos el *LO*, igual que hacen en Hispanoamérica, es mas, a mi personalmente me parece horroroso, me suena fatal, ese leismo que graciosamente la RAE ha admitido, segurante porque todos los Académicos o la mayoría proceden de regiones leistas "Madrizz" y aledaños, seguro que no se hubiesen apresurado tanto en aceptarlo si la "desviación" procediese de otras partes. Que quede constancia de que no tengo nada en contra de nadie, me parecen muy interesantes las peculiaridades, las formas de hablar diferentes,  pero a veces me da la impresión de que la RAE tiene unas miras muy estrechas, como si el castellano correcto fuese lo que se habla en Castilla y los demás no contáramos, por muy extendido que esté el uso de alguna palabra si no se utiliza en Castilla todo está perdido.
Saludos amigos.


----------



## papagainho

Hola:

En este caso de llamar a alguien, se trata de un complemento indirecto, porque lleva la preposición "a" ... 
Sé que en España, en algunas regiones existe el leísmo, pero es en el caso en que se deba utilizar el complemento directo y se dice "le", pero este no lo es.

Si dijeramos: Le veo muy bien, señor X. Sería leísmo porque en este caso el señor X es un complemento de objeto directo. 
Por eso, repito, se debe decir "le llamo mañana, señor X", porque se supone que le va a llamar por teléfono o algo así y es un complemento indirecto.

Un saludo, y si estoy equivocada, corregidme. Gracias


----------



## ieracub

papagainho said:


> Hola:
> 
> En este caso de llamar a alguien, se trata de un complemento indirecto, porque lleva la preposición "a" ...
> [...]
> Un saludo, y si estoy equivocada, corregidme. Gracias


 Pues sí, me temo que estás equivocada. No es cierto que la preposición _a_ indique que es complemento indirecto. Aunque siempre introduce el C.I., hay muchos casos en que también introduce el C.D., entre otros, cuando éste es un nombre propio de persona o animal, una cosa personalizada o, en general, un referente de persona: 

- Vi a Juan.
- Un día senté a la belleza en mis rodillas y la encontré amarga.
- Amo a mis amigos. 
- Vi a alguien. 
- No conozco a nadie 

Cuando _llamar_ es establecer comunicación telefónica, _llamar_ es transitivo y, por lo tanto, requiere C.D. 

_Yo llamo a alguien. _

Satisface la prueba de transformación a pasiva: _Alguien es llamado por mí._ 

Luego, _"a alguien"_ es C.D. y puede ser reemplazado por _lo_: _Yo lo llamo._

Por otro lado, el leísmo de cortesía es uno de los pocos casos de leísmo que se da en zonas no leístas. Se ve principalmente en las formas de saludo formales:

_Tenemos el agrado de invitarles a una reunión..._
_Me es grato saludarle para ..._ 

Esto es lo que dice el DPD:

Leísmo:



> *g)*Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de _usted. _Este leísmo se justifica por el deseo de evitar la ambigüedad de sentido que acarrearía el uso de los pronombres de acusativo _lo(s), la(s), _ya que estos podrían referirse tanto a un interlocutor presente como a una tercera persona no partícipe en la conversación: _«Ande, y discúlpelo _[a él], _que yo en seguida le acompaño_ [a usted]» (MDíez _Expediente_ [Esp. 1992]); _«Que Dios le acompañe y le proteja. Yo aquí le espero»_ (Chao _Altos_ [Méx. 1991]);_ «¿Quiere que le acompañe?_ [Dirigido a una mujer]» (Rossetti _Alevosías_ [Esp. 1991]). No obstante, también se documentan ejemplos en los que no se da este tipo de leísmo, especialmente en el Perú y los países del Cono Sur: _«Lo acompaño, sargento» _(Scorza _Tumba_ [Perú 1988]). Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares.


 
Saludos.


----------



## Antonio Gutiérrez

Creo que, a reserva de la mejor opinión de los lingüistas, es la costumbre lo que impera. De hecho, en México, comunmente usamos el "lo veo" cuando se dirige con cierto respeto a una persona o cuando se refiere a un tercero. Cuando se trata de un amigo o un familiar, le decimos "te veo".


----------



## papagainho

ieracub said:


> Pues sí, me temo que estás equivocada. No es cierto que la preposición _a_ indique que es complemento indirecto. Aunque siempre introduce el C.I., hay muchos casos en que también introduce el C.D., entre otros, cuando éste es un nombre propio de persona o animal, una cosa personalizada o, en general, un referente de persona:
> 
> - Vi a Juan.
> - Un día senté a la belleza en mis rodillas y la encontré amarga.
> - Amo a mis amigos.
> - Vi a alguien.
> - No conozco a nadie
> *En esto tienes mucha razón, las pruebas son apabullantes y yo mezclé las churras con las merinas.*
> 
> Cuando _llamar_ es establecer comunicación telefónica, _llamar_ es transitivo y, por lo tanto, requiere C.D.
> 
> _Yo llamo a alguien. _
> 
> Satisface la prueba de tranformación a pasiva: _Alguien es llamado por mí._
> 
> Luego, _"a alguien"_ es C.D. y puede ser reemplazado por _lo_: _Yo lo llamo._
> _*Vaya, pues te lo agradezco mucho, porque a mi me lo enseñaron como una excepción, y con este mismo ejemplo de llamar. *_
> _*También me dijeron que era laismo decir: La llamo más tarde... Quizá eso fue lo que me hizo el lío.*_
> _*Y entonces en el caso de : Le/la dije a tu madre que ...¿qué es lo correcto?*_
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

papagainho said:
			
		

> Vaya, pues te lo agradezco mucho, porque a mi me lo enseñaron como una excepción, y con este mismo ejemplo de llamar.
> También me dijeron que era laismo decir: La llamo más tarde... Quizá eso fue lo que me hizo el lío.
> Y entonces en el caso de : Le/la dije a tu madre que ...¿qué es lo correcto?


 De nada, papagainho. 

_"La llamo (a usted / a ella) más tarde" _está perfecta cuando el referente es una mujer. No hay laísmo.

Se dice _"Le dije a tu madre que ...". _el uso de _la _sería un laísmo no aceptado. En América nunca vas a escuchar _"La dije"._

Comparemos ambas oraciones y veamos que tienen estructuras diferentes:

_La llamo a Usted_ puede ser llevada a pasiva -> _Usted es llamada por mí._

Pero, _La dije a tu madre "hola" _(pongo "hola" para simplificar sin cambiar la estructura) no puede. Sería algo como:

_Tu madre fue dicha por mí _

En esta oración _"hola" _es el C.D. -> _"Hola" fue dicho por mí_; y _tu madre, _el destinatario, es decir, el C.I. Por lo tanto el pronombre que lo reemplaza o lo duplica es _le_

- Lo dije a tu madre. (lo = "hola")
- Le dije "hola" (le = "a tu madre")
- Se lo dije. (se = "a tu madre", lo = "hola")

Lo que complica es el uso de _llamar_ cuando significa "dar un apodo a alguien o a algo". En este caso el español siempre ha sido vacilante, incluso el latín. Se pueden oir ambas formas:

- A Juan lo llaman el loco.
- A Juan le llaman el loco.
- ¿Cómo le/la llaman a la palta en México? Le/la llaman aguacate.

Actualmente, la RAE recomienda usar el acusativo: lo/la/los/las.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Parece que nos distrajimos un poco con el leísmo/loísmo/laísmo.

Sigianga no preguntaba si era incorrecto, sino si podía sentirse descortés decir _lo vi a usted, lo llamo a usted. _En Chile y creo que en toda América, no lo es. De hecho, son las opciones preferidas.

Sobre lo que ocurre en España, no puedo opinar.

Saludos.


----------



## papagainho

Ieracub tiene razón, nos distrajimos, pero a mi me ha servido para aclarar dudas. Así no volveré a dar malos consejos a nadie. Muchas gracias!!

Por cierto, yo nací en esa zona de España donde hay laísmo, leísmo y muchos otros "ísmos"... por si había alguna duda.


----------



## Jellby

Azzurra said:


> Esto es lo que quería saber...Estoy leyendo todos los hilos relacionados al tema como me sugerió Rayines, pero aún no he encontrado dónde se habla del leísmo de cortesia...Jelby, entonces el leísmo de cortesía está permitido pero no sería correcto, o sea que se encuentro a mi jefe y le hablo de Usted, para hablar correctamente, tendría que decirle "Lo (hombre)/La (mujer) veo mañana", justo? Lo del leísmo lo entendí, sólo me refiero a la regla, como lo dirían los puristas de la lengua digamos...



Yo digo que si está aceptado es que es correcto. Pero que sea correcto no significa que sea la única opción ni que sea recomendable.

Si usas "lo" y "la" para objetos directos, nunca meterás la pata (a no ser que los confundas con objetos indirectos, claro) porque siempre son correctos, y si alguien te mira con mala cara tienes la "ley" de tu parte. El uso de "le" siempre es más delicado, pero yo creo que no hay riesgo con el leísmo de cortesía.


----------



## Rayines

Azzurra said:


> Esto es lo que quería saber...Estoy leyendo todos los hilos relacionados al tema como me sugerió Rayines, pero aún no he encontrado dónde se habla del leísmo de cortesia...Jelby, entonces el leísmo de cortesía está permitido pero no sería correcto, o sea que se encuentro a mi jefe y le hablo de Usted, para hablar correctamente, tendría que decirle "Lo (hombre)/La (mujer) veo mañana", justo? Lo del leísmo lo entendí, sólo me refiero a la regla, como lo dirían los puristas de la lengua digamos...


Aunque a veces es mejor no aclarar porque oscurece (como decimos aquí), yo me refería simplemente a los dos primeros mensajes de este hilo cuando te decía que en ninguno de ellos se hablaba de "incorrección" . No es que te enviaba a leer todos los hilos , pero...si lo hiciste, espero que te hayan sido útiles. Pienso que quedó muy bien aclarado el tema por los demás foreros. O sea, como irás viendo (espero que continúes haciendo preguntas), en este foro tratamos de hablar de "_aceptado_", "_preferido_", " _recomendado_", "_la norma gramatical es....._", "_en tal país lo decimos así...._.", más que tildar algo directamente "correcto" o "incorrecto", salvo que..........bueno, sea una gansada fenomenal  (cosa que también puede suceder), pero aun así tratamos de mantenernos dentro de ese lenguaje .


----------



## yserien

Azzurra,en italiano como sabes ,"lei" es el termino cortés a quien corresponda, en español tambien, pero además en español se usa para el pronombre en 3ª persona del singular. ejemplo " a usted le digo" le (lei), pero tambien "a él le digo...


----------



## Rayines

yserien said:


> Azzurra,en italiano como sabes ,"lei" es el termino cortés a quien corresponda, en español tambien, pero además en español se usa para el pronombre en 3ª persona del singular. ejemplo " a usted le digo" le (lei), pero tambien "a él le digo...


yserien: pero en este caso, sólo se puede usar *le*, ya que es objeto indirecto*. *Tú te refieres a que es un trato formal, si no sería *te *digo. Pero de lo que se está hablando es del uso de *le* cuando el objeto es directo, como en el caso de *le* llamo (a usted).


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola de nuevo, y muchas gracias a todos por las aportaciones!

Ante todo quería repetir o confirmar, como ya han hecho varios aquí, que con la pregunta me refería sólo a *le como **CD*, es decir, objeto de verbos *transitivos* como _ver_ o _llamar_ (por teléfono), como está aceptado por la RAE además del _lo_ y cuyo uso está muy extendido –para no decir lo normal- por el centro de España, sobre todo para el trato de _usted._ 
(*No* me refería a _le_ como Complemento Indirecto -de verbos transitivos como _preguntar_ o decir*le* algo a alguien-, que naturalmente es la forma normal y correcta para cualquier *CI*, sea cosa o ser vivo masculino o feminino, como mientras tanto se ha aclarado muy bien; gracias a todos los "implicados").

 Sé que naturalmente no es "incorrecto" decir *lo*_ llamo mañana_ (a usted, p.ej.), pero mi experiencia es la que describí arriba, que por el centro de España –y parece que no sólo ahí- se ha hecho costumbre tanto lo del _le_ como CD para "usted" (y varones en general) que a mucha gente sí le _parece sonar_ mal o incorrecto, o al menos descortés o menos "delicado", ya que por lo visto sí existe y se percibe como tal el "leísmo de cortesía" (gracias, Jellby, por el término). 
De todos modos me ha pasado incluso que algunos no se dieron por aludidos o pensaron primero que yo estaba hablando de un objeto y no de una persona al decir "*lo* vi ayer", o cosas parecidas.


> Aquí en América , donde vivimos el 90 % de los hispano hablantes , sólo se usa el "lo" para el pronombre Usted. El "le es sólo de alguanas regiones de España


Sí, ésta es la razón pricipal del cambio de mi "situación" o percepción de _le _o _lo _como CD. 


Azzurra said:


> ¡Hola! Yo también tengo el mismo problema , es más, creía que para tratar de Usted a alguien (hombre o mujer) siempre tienes que decir "Le" como forma de respecto...O sea, substituir "Lo/La" (CD) con "Le" sólo para el tratamiento de cortesía...Entonces, ¿Es totalmente incorrecto?


A mí incluso me corrigieron alguna vez en la facultad cuando tuvimos que escribir una carta comercial "para practicar", y yo puse "Tenemos el placer de invitar*la* al Congreso tal y cual .." (a una mujer), y me lo cambiaron por *le*, que no creo que sea aceptado oficialmente por nadie (¿o sí cae eso también bajo el "leísmo de cortesía?). La profesora "de visita" que me lo corrigió era de Valencia, y a ella le sonaba mal (¿demasiado descortés para una carta así?) lo del _la _incluso para dirigirse a una mujer.


----------



## Sidjanga

Mi objetivo principal de esta pregunta fue sobre todo averiguar si sería buena idea replantearme lo del _le _y _lo _como CD, y quizá sí tratar de volver al _le _-aunque de momento no me sale nada espontáneamente, me tendría que persuadir con mucha buena voluntad; digamos según el principio "adonde fueres haz lo que vieres", si está la posibilidad de no caer mal o parecer menos descortés sólo por cuestiones de gramática, aunque tenga de mi lado "la ley de la RAE".


----------



## indigoio

Sigianga said:


> Mi duda y pregunta a vosotros:
> 
> *¿(Os) suena mal / descortés /... "lo llamo/vi [a usted / a Juan]? *


Hola

Más que descortés, en México nos suena raro:
-Al rato _lo_ llamo (por teléfono a usted)
Más bien decimos:
-Al rato _le_ llamo (a usted)
Y para la 3a. pers. sing.:
-Al rato _le_ llamo (a Juan)

Pero en el caso de _ver_, decimos:
-Ayer _lo_ vi (a usted)
-Ayer _lo_ vi (a Juan)
Sería muy raro que algún mexicano dijera:
-Ayer _le_ vi (a usted)

Al menos no he sabido de otro uso en este país


----------



## Sidjanga

Gracias, indigoio!

No tienes por qué poner esa cara  , naturalmente tienes toda la razón, acabo de encontrar esto:





> *llamar.* (Del lat. _clamāre_). *
> 1.* *tr.* Dar voces a alguien o hacer ademanes para que venga o para advertirle algo.*
> 9.* *intr.* *telefonear*  (ǁ establecer una comunicación telefónica).
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


La verdad, me extraña bastante y me cuesta ver la diferencia entre "llamar directamente o mediante el teléfono"; pero con la referencia al verbo "telefonear" me queda un poquito más claro.
Sería quizá el laísmo de por acá que me hizo pensar que era transitivo con la acepción de telefonear también (?).


----------



## Sidjanga

ieracub said:


> Esto es lo que dice el DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leísmo:
> Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares.
Click to expand...

Se me había escapado en la primera lectura de esta obra.

Hmm, entonces sí está perfectamente (aceptado) también para dirigirse a mujeres.

La cosa sigue complicada.

Saludos


----------



## papagainho

Sigianga said:


> Gracias, indigoio!
> 
> No tienes por qué poner esa cara  , naturalmente tienes toda la razón, acabo de encontrar esto:La verdad, me extraña bastante y me cuesta ver la diferencia entre "llamar directamente o mediante el teléfono"; pero con la referencia al verbo "telefonear" me queda un poquito más claro.
> Sería quizá el laísmo de por acá que me hizo pensar que era transitivo con la acepción de telefonear también (?).


Ahí está... Por eso me decían que era complemento indirecto, porque tiene una acepción como intransitivo cuando es llamar por teléfono. Pero ahora diré: lo llamé, que es más fácil y punto!


----------



## Sidjanga

papagainho said:


> Ahí está... Por eso me decían que era complemento indirecto, porque tiene una acepción como intransitivo cuando es llamar por teléfono. Pero ahora diré: lo llamé, que es más fácil y punto!


Pues, casi me atrevería a decir que me gustaría apuntarme yo también a este enfoque ... al final me parece "más lógico"; pero quién soy yo para decidir esto.

Sería eso a lo que se refería Jellby con que el verbo _llamar _era un poco particular.

Pero parece haber bastante gente que lo percibe igual o parecido -como veo sólo por las respuestas a lo largo de este hilo.

Saludos


----------



## ieracub

papagainho said:


> Ahí está... Por eso me decían que era complemento indirecto, porque tiene una acepción como intransitivo cuando es llamar por teléfono. Pero ahora diré: lo llamé, que es más fácil y punto!


 Viendo que el DRAE define llamar (por teléfono) como intransitivo, ahora entiendo por qué decías que en _"La llamo más tarde" _se cometía laísmo. ¡Pero el DPD dice que está mas generalizado como transitivo!





> *b)* Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: _«No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa»_ (Galeano _Días_ [Ur. 1978]); _«Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza»_ (Herrero _Ocaso_ [Esp. 1995]). No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: _«Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» _(Aguilera _Caricia_ [Méx. 1983]). Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas _lo(s)_ y _la(s)_ cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.


 Sí que es particular este verbo. Yo lo uso como transitivo.

Por cierto, según el DPD _telefonear _también comparte este doble uso en el uso culto, aunque con preferencia por el intransitivo:

Le telefoneo más tarde / La telefoneo más tarde.

Sigianga: _"Adonde fueres haz lo que vieres" _es lo más sabio. Si entendemos que la función del lenguaje es la comunicación y no la de generar discusiones de caracter gramatical, yo me preocuparía, primero de que el mensaje genere en el receptor exactamente lo que yo le quiero transmitir; y después, de su corrección de acuerdo con el criterio de autoridad de la norma académica. Si el receptor percibe como descortés el mensaje, aunque se atenga estrictamente a la norma, se pierde efectividad comunicativa.

Como ya había dicho, en América se da el leísmo de cortesía, en mi percepción, más en lo escrito que en lo oral, pero si no se usa no se percibe como descortés.

Todavía no me queda claro lo que ocurre en España. En definitiva, cómo percibiría mi jefe madrileño si es mayor, no tengo con él una releción de confianza y me despido así:

a) Hasta luego señor González. *Le* vuelvo a llamar mañana.
b) Hasta luego señor González. *Lo* vuelvo a llamar mañana.

y si fuera mujer:

c) Hasta luego señora González. *Le* vuelvo a llamar mañana.
d) Hasta luego señora González. *La* vuelvo a llamar mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## jmx

ieracub said:


> Todavía no me queda claro lo que ocurre en España. En definitiva, cómo percibiría mi jefe madrileño si es mayor, no tengo con él una releción de confianza y me despido así:
> 
> a) Hasta luego señor González. *Le* vuelvo a llamar mañana.
> b) Hasta luego señor González. *Lo* vuelvo a llamar mañana.
> 
> y si fuera mujer:
> 
> c) Hasta luego señora González. *Le* vuelvo a llamar mañana.
> d) Hasta luego señora González. *La* vuelvo a llamar mañana.


No hay una respuesta válida para toda España. Yo mismo no estoy seguro de qué usaría, aunque la opción b es la que me suena más rara.


----------



## Rayines

> ........Como ya había dicho, en América se da el leísmo de cortesía, en mi percepción, más en lo escrito que en lo oral...........


Hmm...en Argentina no, vecino , ni en lo escrito, ni en lo oral.


----------



## irakaslea

Vd. lleva razón: "lo" es el COD. El problema es que el leismo se comete por toda España. El leismo consiste en confundir la distinción gramatical (entre objecto directo y objecto indirecto) con una distinción animistica (entre la persona y la no persona). Así que los leístas creen que "lo" no se puede referir a una persona. Están equivocados, pero ha llegado al punto en que se acepta en la academia, lamentablamente.

LO vi [a Javi] = correcto (usado sobretodo en América)
LE vi [a Javi] = aceptable, pero no correcto (usado sobretodo en España).

Pero el verbo "llamar" presenta otra complicación. Es transitivo cuando significa "convocar": "Lo llamaron a palacio." También, es transitivo cuando significa hacer venir al perro, al taxi, o al médico: "Llámalo (al médico)". En esta frase, la persona es objecto indirecto y la palabra "imbécil" es objecto indirecto: "Le llamaron imbécil". ¿Pero "llamar" en sentido de "telefonear"? El Gran Diccionario Usual de la Lengua Española tiene "telefonear" como verbo INTRANSITIVO. Así que "llamar" como sinónimo a "telefonear" debe ser intransitivo: "llamar-LE por telefono." Sin embargo, creo que la RAE lo tiene como transitivo. ¡Ala!


----------



## ieracub

Rayines said:


> Hmm...en Argentina no, vecino , ni en lo escrito, ni en lo oral.


 ¡Qué buena, Rayines! Hace tiempo que tenía esta duda respecto del uso allende Los Andes. Parece que ustedes son los menos leístas del mundo . En todo caso, por acá es muy poco frecuente. 

Le saluda atte. a Ud., Ieracub.


----------



## indigoio

ieracub said:


> Como ya había dicho, en América se da el leísmo de cortesía, en mi percepción, más en lo escrito que en lo oral, pero si no se usa no se percibe como descortés.


De acuerdo contigo, al menos en lo que se refiere a México.

Saludos
Índigo


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola de nuevo, y otra vez muchas gracias a todos los participantes!


Bueno, ya que no se puede negar la existencia del "leísmo de cortesía", a ver si he entendido bien lo que se ha dicho hasta aquí:

*Se conoce y emplea el leísmo de cortesía*:

-en España: por el centro, .... ??
-en Chile (más en lo escrito)
-en México (más en lo escrito)
-....??

--> ¿A alguien de estos países/regiones le _suena _mal/poco cortés "Lo/la saluda atentamente..", "lo/la vi ayer" (a usted) etc., y por lo tanto se debería usar el _leísmo_ en la medida de lo posible? 

De todas maneras, para mí –dándole la vuelta al "leísmo de _cortesía_"- el resultado de no emplearlo sería el "lo-/laísmo de (relativa) _descortesía_", ¿o no? 
(bueno, como apuntó Ieracub, esto obviamente no se da en Chile)

*No se usa el leísmo de cortesía en*:

- Argentina
-...?

--> ¿Entonces, suena "raro" o en cualquier sentido negativo el sí emplear el _leísmo de cortesía_? (o sea, la cuestión sería más bien si éste se percibe como tal –"de cortesía"- o quizá al contrario incluso como "negativo", lo que cada uno defina a su gusto).


----------



## Cosmic

No es usual , pero ahora que lo pienso , he tenido varias tajetas que dicen : " la Fundación XXX tiene el agardo de  invitarle a ...." , de donde , es raro pero no desconocido aquí en Argentina.


----------



## irakaslea

Recordemos que aquí tratamos de dos asuntos distintos: el leísmo, donde se usa "le" aún con verbos claramente transitivos ("le veo"), y el caso más compicado de "llamar," que es verbo transitivo o intransitivo depende del sentido.


----------



## Rayines

Cosmic said:


> No es usual , pero ahora que lo pienso , he tenido varias tajetas que dicen : " la Fundación XXX tiene el agardo de invitarle a ...." , de donde , es raro pero no desconocido aquí en Argentina.


Totalmente de acuerdo con vos, Cosmic. Tal vez es de uso en esas tarjetas, para no tener que definir el sexo de la persona (ella o él).


----------

